# Green Slime Algae After Blackout



## jonathan03 (Apr 27, 2005)

I blacked out the tank for three days and I'm still having a little trouble with green slime algae. I uncovered the tank monday and the prefilters are covered with the green slime algae again. Do I need to cover the tank for longer than three days? Covering it did help a lot, but some algae still remained. I did clean out the filter and do a 50% water change. 

Should I wait a few days before covering it again? I'm just wondering if covering the tank for so many days will hurt the plants. 

Here are some pictures: 

http://enginecontrol.dyn.ee/Planted_38_5_5_05.asp 

It doesn't look too bad yet, but the green slime algae is coming back fast. 

Also, is it normal for the otto in the pictures to be that fat? He sure has the largest belly of any fish I have ever seen. I haven't been giving the otts any extra food and they are just eating the algae in the tank. I know ottos breeding in the aquarium is rare, but could the ottos be carrying eggs? I have found a few pictures off google of otto fry from being breed in the aquarium. 

Water 
nitrate: 10 ppm 
phosphate: 2 ppm 
ph: 8.2 

I don't think the cynobacteria can be from bad water. I don't have any problems with other algae expect for very minor growth in a few places. I think the water is good, but the tank just needs to be blacked out again. Is this a good idea and am I right? I'm still worried about blacking it out for such a long time. Should I try 4 or 5 days this time?


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

That's down right freakish! I'd say one way or another that otto's going to burst. The only question left is will it be with eggs or is it some kind of tumor? I'm going with tumor but I hope I'm wrong.

Brian


----------



## jonathan03 (Apr 27, 2005)

For the otto, I was looking at dropsy but the scales aren't sticking out. He seems to be ok other than the big belly. 

How do I fix the blue green algae though? I tried to cover the tank, but the algae still remains. I have heard that 50% water changes for three days will fix it. Will this work better than another blackout? I have done two water changes and it looks a little better. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aquabillpers (Nov 28, 2003)

Use erythromycin, sold as Maracyn, at half the dosage specified, for 3 - 5 days. Make your life easier.

Bill


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

what aquabill said I put 1 pill a day for 5 days and it got rid of all the blue green algae.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

NO, it'll still come back.

You did not add KNO3, if you do a blackout and do not add KNO3, you will get BGA once a again.

I've NEVER said otherwise. 
Stop reading the test kit, it's wrong. 

Add a 1/4 teaspoon per 25 gal of tank after you clean the tank/water change.
Then blackout the tank.
Wait 3 days, more will not help.
Remove and do another water change(50%) and dose 1/4 teaspoon per 25 gal on tank again.

Hook CO2/lights back up.

Start adding KNO3 from now on. At least 2x a week at 1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon per 25 gal of tank.

If you are going to solve the problem, it does not involve a pill or a blackout alone, it does involve KNO3 dosing.

Please folks, remember the KNO3 afterwards.........
That's what will solve the long term problem. Low NO3 encourages BGA blooms, not a lack out antibiotics or blackouts..........think it all the way through.......

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## aquabillpers (Nov 28, 2003)

Jonathan,

It's great that your BGA is gone. But, as Tom said, you have to have enough nitrate in your tank or it will return, whether you use the pill or the blackout.

Long term you should aim for a healthy tank with a lot of well-growing plants.
Be sure that you have enough of the right nutrients or you might have problems with other algae, some worse than BGA.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## whooeyh2o (Jun 15, 2004)

Use the marycyn, the algae is a bacteria, cyanobacteria. I had it bad after my power was out for a week (thank you hurricane charley) marycyn cleared it up. Although i had to throw out all my plants and start over, it was bad. Oh yeah i kept the lights off for two weeks too. But always remember, NOTHING GOOD HAPPENS IN THIS HOBBY FAST!!! patients my friends patients.... Now go and git r done!! :icon_bigg


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

Hmmm

I'm wondering whether the green slime algae I have IS cyanobacteria.

Cyanobacteria grows in sheets which are removed easily, this stuff sticks like glue and gets thicker.

It also doesn't stink.

my N03 is around 20 and PO4 is 2, so I'm wondering what this is? It seems to only glow on the top parts of the leaves, where there is the strongest light and weakest current.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Please do not tell me NO3 levels, please tell me you did the antibiotics or 3 day blackout followed by adding KNO3 at 1/4 teaspoon per 80 liters of tank.

I do not trust kits and if the NO3 is high now, the BGa will still grow once induced, just like Green water.


Is it the dark bluish green color?
It sounds like BGA(location and stickiness there), treat as prescribed and add the KNO3.


Regards. 
Tom Barr


----------



## Creedog (Dec 17, 2004)

How's that freakish otto, btw?


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

I've been dosing KN03 in prescribed amounts same with the KP04 and trace.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

And the BGA came back?
You are not doing something right here.

If in fact the ferts are as you say and if you did either a 3 day blackout or the antibiotic treatment, cleaned the filters, did the water change before/after, pruned the tank if it was overgrown, then you should not see it come back.

I've done this on my own tanks over a dozen times and had no reinfection ever.

100% success.

Otherwise folks would have BGA all the time............but we/they do not.

I'd do a much more thorough double check of the CO2, clean the tank well, prune as needed, you do not have to over prune, just keep things tidy, clean the filter, consider increasing circulation.

do the 50% water change and remove as much as you can followed by eithe treatment. Make sure there is no light in the tank at all, don't just turn the lights off and call that a blackout, cover the tank.

Add the KNO3 as suggested and thereafter from that day on.

Don't skip any of these steps.
Don't worry, they will not hurt the tank at all, only help.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

3rd annual Plant Fest July 8-14th 2005!
[email protected] Get connected
www.BarrReport.com Get the information


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

whooeyh2o said:


> patients my friends patients.... Now go and git r done!! :icon_bigg


Heh, patients are poor little sick fishies that need medicine to help their dropsy. I think you meant patience. 
As for the BGA, the stuff I used to have was slimy and easily removed and smelled horrid. If yours doesn't fit that bill, it probably is something else. In any case, I think plantbrain will agree that the cure is probably the same. LOTS OF WATER CHANGES AND KNO3!!!! :tongue: 
-Aphyosemion


----------

